# Fritzbox vom repeater status zurücksetzen



## Walder91 (26. Februar 2013)

*Fritzbox vom repeater status zurücksetzen*

Ich würde gern die fritzbox fon wlan 7270 die ich vor einiger zeit als repeater eingestellt zurücksetzen und mit ihr falls es möglich ist von ihr per lan an mein pc internet zu schleusen und noch wlan in meinem zimmer verteilen da ich hier mit dem handy kaum wlan habe


----------



## PCSW (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fritzbox vom repeater status zurücksetzen*

geh mal bei avm auf deren website,da gibts für alle produkte die bedienungsanleitung im download...


----------



## Walder91 (27. Februar 2013)

Nichts drinnen gefunden nur wie man sie so einrichtet gibts evtl die möglichkeit das gerÄt über tasten zurückzusetzen


----------



## Dennisth (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fritzbox vom repeater status zurücksetzen*

Hallo,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das Thema schon erledigt ist:

Wenn du die IP-Adresse von der Fritzbox noch kennst einfach einen PC / Laptop ans LAN hängen und bei den Einstellungen einfach folgendes eintragen:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.50
Subnet: wird automatisch ausgefüllt
Gateway: IP des Repeaters
DNS-Server: IP des Repeaters

Wenn du das nicht mehr weißt... nun auf der AVM-Seite gibt es auch ein "Recovery" mit dem du deine Fritzbox neu flashen kannst. Einfach da die Anleitung befolgen: FRITZ!Box-Firmware wiederherstellen | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB

Musst nur das richtige recovery-image laden.


----------

